# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهریه دانشگاه پیام نور چقدره؟

## fkamrani

یکی پیام نور قبول شده اما نمیدونه شهریه اش چقدره  :Yahoo (39): ؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید ؟
شهریه ثابت و شهریه متغیرش تقریبا چقدر میشه؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## yamohsen

شهریه ثابت امسال فکرکنم شده 150تومن

----------


## fkamrani

> شهریه ثابت امسال فکرکنم شده 150تومن


از شهریه متغییرش اطلاع ندارید
 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*والا من از 10 سال پیش خبر دارم اون موقع 300 بود*

----------

